

Zero to Coder - Phase Zero. Installing Ruby on Rails. - gnus
http://www.zerotocoder.com/post/24879466530/phase-zero-installing-ruby-on-rails

======
septerr
Hi,

It's great you are sharing your thoughts as you go from 'zero' (as you say) to
coder! I am planning on sharing your blog with a friend who wants to learn to
code. It would be inspiring for her.

Just a small suggestion about the blog - the previous/next links to my brain
are opposite of how they should be. Previous should take me to your older
posts. Next to the newer ones. They are doing the opposite. Might confuse my
friend and others.

~~~
gnus
Right away! Will see whether I can change it. You should start too definitely
if you haven't already.

